# Ho scale engine freight doesnt have enought power ???



## redlinetrefitty (Jul 30, 2012)

i have 1 bachmann engine freight with amtrak shell and it look like a very beefy engine but pulling 3 85" lighted interior passenger cabbin is not a problem but when i put the fourth one in it start to struggle , but still a no problem... however if i put a 5th one to pull...then the power doesnt seem to have enought to pull 5 or even 6th 85"err so what wrong..the more i put the passenger cabin the light inside interior deemed down and the train struggle..


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

It seems like more of a power pack insufficient power than the loco.If you're using a power supply from a train set,it is likely your problem.They usually barely have enough power to propell the train set they come with.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Sound like the power pack is not working right if you are uing dc change the power pack if you need one let me know H have a bunch I could spare. If you are using dcc then the quistion is how big it the layout. How many locomotives do you have on the layout. And how did you do your feeder wires. It couldbe a number of diffrent things if it is dcc.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Two problems:
(1) Bachmann engines do not have great pulling power to begin with. Consider upgrading to a better pulling engine.
(2) (As everyone has said) Power pack is too small, you are drawing power away from the engine when you use lighted cars. Up the power pack to some thing like a MRC 2500 or better.


----------



## redlinetrefitty (Jul 30, 2012)

Well the train is a newer engine... Spectrum continental ho scale... ...it have dcc on board and im running it on dc with regular power pack it come with ...... And the layout is pretty big .. I will take some picture ... But i have some question 

If the layout is too big then willnit take some power out from the train.) ??

If the layout is too big then what the point of running the train with small layout

Whrre can i get faster motor and greater pulling 

Wat are good and more powerful power pack ..

Please show me some website and guiden cause im a noob at this


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well I know that everyone wants a big layout. It sounds to me like it might be to big. Have you thought of go dcc. With dc I dont know I dont know how to get more power to it. How big is the layout and how far apart are your feeder wires.


----------



## gofisher2 (Jul 19, 2012)

redlinetrefitty, on all layouts, your power (voltage) begins to deminish down the length of the track due to resistence. Think of it as your track pushing back causing the electricty to decrease in strength. On a small layout it's not so noticable but, the larger the layout, the more voltage begins to drop as you move farther and farther away from the transformer or powerpack. Now, add to that passenger cars stealing additional voltage from the track to operate and your train can quickly stop running or run erradically.

So, it is time to move up in quality. The toy type train powerpacks do not work well beyond the simple 4x8 oval. NIMT nailed it on the head, you need an MRC (Model Rectifier Corp.) 2500. Any good hobby shop should carry this product, either store front or on-line. I own one which I use to test engines. I consider it to be the gold standard in power packs.

Power and power distribution is a big consideration as a layout becomes increasingly bigger. Get some DCC books and/or research on-line. If you have additional questions we will try to help.


----------



## redlinetrefitty (Jul 30, 2012)

well i guess my layout is pretty damn big compare to most of people here....alot of straight and very minimal in bends...and other...just bridge here and tere... so therefore i guess i ned mrc 2500 ??? how much does it cost and second i run each track with it own power pack supplier...so what good does dcc do and how does it turn my faded power layout into a good power transfer layout... now...is there soemthing i can run alone the track layout to keep constan power ?


----------



## redlinetrefitty (Jul 30, 2012)

second how do i run multipletrack onto one power pack ... im sick and tire of turnong 4 knob bakc and forth ..
here my layout mostly straight but very minimal bends and curve... lot of bridge to go up....










and here my power pack ...


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Having said all that appears above,what would you change to for a better transformer? I'm having similar probs with my layout and it isn't that big. 
4x12 feet. Pete


----------



## gofisher2 (Jul 19, 2012)

redlinetrefitty said:


> well i guess my layout is pretty damn big compare to most of people here....alot of straight and very minimal in bends...and other...just bridge here and tere... so therefore i guess i ned mrc 2500 ??? how much does it cost and second i run each track with it own power pack supplier...so what good does dcc do and how does it turn my faded power layout into a good power transfer layout... now...is there soemthing i can run alone the track layout to keep constant power ?


I'm happy to hear you are into this in a big way The 2500 (though a standby in model trains) has been replaced by the Tech 4. They start at about $89. They will run a single or multi engine train on a good size layout. Divide your layout into sections, run the power from the Tech 4 to a gang block and then split the power up to each section from there. Sorry, don't have pictures to show you. I have an A-B-A set of Santa Fe F7s that run great on an old 2500. However, I did re-power them (all three) with A-Line Mashima motors and wheels.

DCC is a totally different animal. Instead of adjusting the speed with the amount of power being sent to the engine (as the Tech 4 would do), DCC is always at full power (12 to 14 volts) and the engine speed is controlled by a signal sent to the engine PCB through the track. In other words, engine speed is controlled by the PC board inside the engine via a computer signal. The beauty of DCC is you can control multiple engines on the exact same track independently of each other in addition to the other benefits of constant lighting, sound, lighting effects, and custom consist of multiple engines. Additionally, you can go in and adjust the speed performance of each engine so they closely match one another in performance and pulling.

You still need to manage power in blocks so shorts do not shut the whole layout down. I have a Digitrax Challenger DCC system that operates with a 5 amp power supply. It is enough to run about 15-20 DCC controlled engins at one time. Also, modern, high quality model train motors draw less power enabling more engines to be run. Something to consider if you are into collecting and running older trains.


----------



## gofisher2 (Jul 19, 2012)

redlinetrefitty said:


> second how do i run multipletrack onto one power pack ... im sick and tire of turnong 4 knob bakc and forth ..
> here my layout mostly straight but very minimal bends and curve... lot of bridge to go up....
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, you have a bit of a delima. That's a lot of track for a simple power pack. I think DCC would be nice eventually but it looks like what you are doing is running 3 trains at once. DCC would not add much to what you are doing other than to make it even more complicated and much more expensive. You would need a DCC set up with 3 indipendent throttles (one per trian).

To make what you have work, you need seperate power for each loop. The MRC Tech 4 line does offer a dual power pack to operate 2 independent trains (on different power isolated tracks which you have). You might consider that but it's around $100. Look around for a bargan or ask guys in the for sale area if they have any older 2500s for sale.


----------



## redlinetrefitty (Jul 30, 2012)

to be honest go fisher 2... i have no idea what i just read... i am a noob reading magazine about train and model train elftand right... and spending money left and right for it... i love this hobby... didnt find out and i didnt know me and my son share the same hobby... he 5 and im 28 ... i love this hobby...but i dont know anything about dcc and control and motor and wheels...and such amp or voltages.I have no idea how to run section and divide and gangblock whatever track ... man i need more info on this... i will do whatever it take and buy whatever i need to make this better. not saying i have money laying around...i just have enought to spend here and there.....


----------



## redlinetrefitty (Jul 30, 2012)

@gofisher 2... no i didnt run multiple track on 1 regular power pack... they all have there own power pack... 4 track all run on 4 different regular power pack....and 100 buck for the tech 4 and i can run two track with god power throught out the track..and start at 100 buck ...lol that sound pretty good and i spend daily 100 buck on track and train cars and engine freight..and how the tech 2 mrc 2500 different from tech 4.. or i just buy tech 4


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I see a problem. By looking at you pic you only have one feeder wire coming out of the throttle and going to the track. That will not give you even power on the other side of the track. you need at least two sets of wires coming out of the throttle going to the tracks. that way you can put one set on one side and one set on the other side.


----------



## redlinetrefitty (Jul 30, 2012)

lears2005 said:


> I see a problem. By looking at you pic you only have one feeder wire coming out of the throttle and going to the track. That will not give you even power on the other side of the track. you need at least two sets of wires coming out of the throttle going to the tracks. that way you can put one set on one side and one set on the other side.



lmao if that the case.... lmao why didnt i know that... man that so easy i have like 4 extra of dc power... maybe i will do that and see what sup


----------



## redlinetrefitty (Jul 30, 2012)

well the result are train pulling 4 85" card with no problem....and a little bit faster now...but 5 it slow it self down to a stop.... unlike just dont move lol


----------



## gofisher2 (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow, thanks lears2005. I completely missed the single wire connection. Yes, two wires (negative - and positive +) must be connected, one to each side of the track.


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

You can do one set of wires if it is small but when I saw how big it was and I saw there where only one set of wires I know it was not getting even power all the way around. I am thinking now that you have two sets of wires and it is pulling four cars to be able to pull five you will need a bigger power pack. You have that little power pack at it's max. Glad it is doing better for you


----------



## redlinetrefitty (Jul 30, 2012)

gofisher2 said:


> Wow, thanks lears2005. I completely missed the single wire connection. Yes, two wires (negative - and positive +) must be connected, one to each side of the track.


which side is positive and negative the outher connect port is negative or positive...and the inner conntect port is positive or negative


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

FWIW....I have a rather large layout (over 300 ft of track) that I currently run off of a single small Athearn powerpack (Hand me down from my father.) I regularly run a single train with 12 cars (heavy cars) up my 2.6% grade with no problems whatsoever from a power standpoint (although that's right at the limit.)

If you look at the picture, you can see all of the little yellow switches, those are all separate power blocks. Each block receives power and each block has a maximum of about 30 linear feet of track. I also feed power to these blocks with much larger diameter wire than what comes with those little Bachmann powerpacks, and I actually run power feeders to every section of track. (I don't rely on the joiners to maintain contact/continuity.) This prevents power loss along the length of the track.










Have you considered setting up something a little more permanent so that you can install proper wiring, etc?

Also - running trains on the floor you're guaranteed to suck up lint and other things that can gum up your engines/rolling stock.


----------



## gofisher2 (Jul 19, 2012)

redlinetrefitty said:


> which side is positive and negative the outher connect port is negative or positive...and the inner conntect port is positive or negative


It does not make any difference which side is connected to positive or negative, it will work either way. There should not be an inner connection but that said I do not use the type of track you are using. Two rails only need two connections.


----------



## Wicked_Silence (Nov 5, 2011)

Gofisher, I think what he is talking about is that the power wires need to be hooked up on the same side of the track on the far side as it is on the close side where his transformers are. I'd actually try running 2 sets of wires on the larger track pictured and make sure that every connection has the positive on the outside rail and the negative on the inside rail. If you accidentally reverse them, you'll cause a massive power short and possibly burn out your transformer.


A gang block is great for keeping track of which side is positive and which is negative. That is a power block that you run your power wires into and then run wires off the connections on the same side to the same rail, upper (or left) for positive and lower (or right) for negative.


----------

